# What work do you do



## wiesbang

I found that I am very intrested to know what people do for a living. We all chat regularly but never really know what the one you are chatting to does during the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gman211991

Soon to be qualified food scientist with Biochemistry. Stellenbosch University 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Honours degree in Psychology, work for a wine company doing distribution

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## wiesbang

Oooh that is interesting Gman


Forgot to give mine.
I work at a large Medical Aid administration company for about 18 medical aids.
I audit and process hospital claims

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cespian

Business and Insights Analyst by day
Father of 2 by night (that counts as work too lol)

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Neal

Graphic designer by trade, part time musician. Self employed, or perhaps self unemployed might be more accurate.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Retired to bass fish and vape. Still an owner of an IT company specialising in mobile technology and do go for a meeting once a week for an hour.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Wesley

Shipbroker specialising in ores / minerals exports.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blujeenz

Mostly read and post opinions on vape related topics, other than that, pretty much whatever I feel like, now that Im retired. 
eg After lunch, I'll leisurely toddle off to "_the Veggie Man_" pick up some fruit, swop some movies/ ufo footage/conspiracy vids and then off to Vapemob to see whats new and maybe pick up some 1.2ohm coils for my mPT3.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## shaunnadan

project manager in charge of enterprise ICT projects for a municipality

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang

blujeenz said:


> Mostly read and post opinions on vape related topics, other than that, pretty much whatever I feel like, now that Im retired.
> eg After lunch, I'll leisurely toddle off to "_the Veggie Man_" pick up some fruit, swop some movies/ ufo footage/conspiracy vids and then off to Vapemob to see whats new and maybe pick up some 1.2ohm coils for my mPT3.


Sounds like you need a vape meet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

wiesbang said:


> Sounds like you need a vape meet!


No thanks, I have plenty throughout the day, vape *meets* hand, vape *meets* mouth, vapor *meets* kitchen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Wyvern

I am an office manager for a small architectural firm. AKA I do everything in the office from IT to reception. Including the book keeping. Then I am a part time student at UNISA that I pay for myself, studing adminstrative management so that hopefully I can find a better job in a few years that will properly support my vaping and gaming addiction.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta

Wyvern said:


> I am an office manager for a small architectural firm. AKA I do everything in the office from IT to reception. Including the book keeping. Then I am a part time student at UNISA that I pay for myself, studing adminstrative management so that hopefully I can find a better job in a few years that will properly support my vaping and gaming addiction.


I hear you! Though I used to be a gamer, then became a vaper, now too poor to be a gamer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Johanvdmrw

IT Systems Administrator @ Blue Label Telecoms / Transaction Junction.

So yeah...... I don't like sleep 

Really interesting to hear what my fellow vapers do to fund their vaping habit

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## wiesbang

My aunt use to have a question she would ask when someone is showing off she would joke and ask the person if he thinks they are a chopper pilot and then one day she got a yes because he was. You can only imagine that awkward silence then laughter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw

I say I work, but if you do something that you love then you will never work a day in your life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wyvern

Stosta said:


> I hear you! Though I used to be a gamer, then became a vaper, now too poor to be a gamer.


Its why I tried to start a small business, but yea that is failing epically. Its also why I play old games and free to play stuff. As well as Indie games!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer

Currently work as a Senior Architectural Technologist for a company in Melrose Arch, with three branches across SA, and projects from here, up in to Africa, and all the way over to Italy and the Seychelles. Mostly focusing on Commercial Architecture, although I have about 10 years of experience in Residential from previous positions. Oh, and my first two years of Draughting was in the Mechanical sector for an Engine Protection company.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang

Redeemer said:


> Currently work as a Senior Architectural Technologist for a company in Melrose Arch, with three branches across SA, and projects from here, up in to Africa, and all the way over to Italy and the Seychelles. Mostly focusing on Commercial Architecture, although I have about 10 years of experience in Residential from previous positions. Oh, and my first two years of Draughting was in the Mechanical sector for an Engine Protection company.


Awesome same as my brother. He works for a company in CPT that designs all thes fancy houses for super rich people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Soon to be supplier AP at a telecommunications company, previously a foreigner in my land of ethnicity studying my ethnic language.  And no I did not do the "China! I am finally home! I have come back to my roots!" thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'm an icecream man

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Wyvern said:


> Its why I tried to start a small business, but yea that is failing epically. Its also why I play old games and free to play stuff. As well as Indie games!


Sorry to hear that! I also stick to the older games now, because my wallet says its a good idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

Stosta said:


> Sorry to hear that! I also stick to the older games now, because my wallet says its a good idea!


Half life LAN?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

wiesbang said:


> Half life LAN?


Haha! After some Diablo II

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang

Stosta said:


> Haha! After some Diablo II


Counterstrike too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

wiesbang said:


> Counterstrike too!


1.6 though, not source! Hahaha! Thread derailed!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern

Stosta said:


> Sorry to hear that! I also stick to the older games now, because my wallet says its a good idea!


Hehehe that is what D3 is for, humble bundles for anything else these days - it works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya

Been with electrical consulting engineers for the past 30 yrs, fortunatly all around cape town cbd all those years.
Was breeding malawi chichlids initially before i started vaping and was selling the babies i bred to fund my vaping hobby, then it all went bos and got rid of all my fishy friends and got all the nice vaping gear.
been happily vaping for the past 10-months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Yagya said:


> Been with electrical consulting engineers for the past 30 yrs, fortunatly all around cape town cbd all those years.
> Was breeding malawi chichlids initially before i started vaping and was selling the babies i bred to fund my vaping hobby, then it all went bos and got rid of all my fishy friends and got all the nice vaping gear.
> been happily vaping for the past 10-months.


Woooah! You were selling babies to fund you're vaping habit?!?! Holy crap dude, that is some serious dedication. I don't know if I'm terrified of you or just seriously impressed!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wiesbang

Stosta said:


> Woooah! You were selling babies to fund you're vaping habit?!?! Holy crap dude, that is some serious dedication. I don't know if I'm terrified of you or just seriously impressed!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouder

Municipal Employee, Official in the Public Safety Fraternity - West Rand (Krugersdorp, Randfontein, Westonaria and Merafong).

@shaunnadan at which Municipality are you? COJ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Clouder said:


> Municipal Employee, Official in the Public Safety Fraternity - West Rand (Krugersdorp, Randfontein, Westonaria and Merafong).
> 
> @shaunnadan at which Municipality are you? COJ?



i have my own consulting firm. my biggest contract is with ekurhuleni but i do some work with COJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

I am a sales person for VOX telecom. currently internal sales for consumer and SME, hoping to move into management. i am addicted to sales and it goes hand in hand with spending, so vaping is killing me financially.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder

Oh cool @shaunnadan

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit

Own an Mechanical engineering business specializing in steel and pipeline fabrication. We also do profile cutting, welding and heavy machining. It's like running a play school with 40 kids running around causing kak the whole day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BubiSparks

After flying around the planet for 14 years representing a global engineering company, I bought a company that distributes disposable packaging for the catering and food industry. Intend to never set a foot on an aircraft ever again (or a hotel for that matter) ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

At work I'm everyone's ***** 

I'm an Operational Technologist for a platics manufacturing company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Im a Verification Officer for SABS and a Project Manager for a retail/ industrial Scale Company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Stosta said:


> 1.6 though, not source! Hahaha! Thread derailed!


dont forget quake 3

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Electrical artisan here

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raihaan

I'm a ladies footwear designer / technician for all footwear machinery and I manufacture aswell. High and low end 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Quentin

I'm Cabin Crew for a local airline that does contract work up in the dodgy places of Africa where nobody goes! Doing it to fund my Commercial Pilots Licence and vaping while I do it! 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I'm a trust fund kid with a honors degree in dreaming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Effjh

Used to be a Sound Engineer 4 years ago. It was a very exciting job and worked with many famous peeps, but the insane working hours burnt me out eventually. Just went for it and did a career change.. I am now a Web Developer and living MY life again. 5 days a week 9 - 5 is seriously underrated. Once you've experienced having no time for yourself or loved ones at all, just having a normal weekend and free evenings are bliss.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

I'm a Chartered Accountant. Currently working as senior management in an auditing firm.

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## argief

Chartered Accountant working for a bank, overseeing integration of financial systems. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## dwayne19420

Neal said:


> Graphic designer by trade, part time musician. Self employed, or perhaps self unemployed might be more accurate.


Hey @Neal if I may ... would you be able to make sitcker kits for caterpillar earthmoving machines?.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420

I am a technical / internal salesman for Tractor and Grader supplies Natal.
Sell replacement spares for all Caterpillar earthmoving machines.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cespian

Shoulda named this thread Ecigssa Linkedin, or LinkEcigsSa.

We've already got mr. @dwayne19420 head hunting over here

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## wiesbang

dwayne19420 said:


> I am a technical / internal salesman for Tractor and Grader supplies Natal.
> Sell replacement spares for all Caterpillar earthmoving machines.


Thats my daily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

Cespian said:


> Shoulda named this thread Ecigssa Linkedin, or LinkEcigsSa.
> 
> We've already got mr. @dwayne19420 head hunting over here


Thats actually cool hey. Business is business lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian

wiesbang said:


> Thats actually cool hey. Business is business lol



Exactly, I wouldn't mind a change actually...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm in distribution (sales) of a Data Video Projector brand to the Audio Visual industry.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

dwayne19420 said:


> I am a technical / internal salesman for Tractor and Grader supplies Natal.
> Sell replacement spares for all Caterpillar earthmoving machines.


Can I get a road license for that thing? I'm sick of the taxis stopping in the middle of the road by my office, they could at least pull into a driveway!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Integration Systems Support - @Multichoice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987

Senior graphic designer working mainly for BMW and MINI South Africa. Doesn't pay enough to fund my vaping wish list though

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Neal

dwayne19420 said:


> Hey @Neal if I may ... would you be able to make sitcker kits for caterpillar earthmoving machines?.


Hey @dwayne19420, thanks for offer but have been in UK at for a while as my Mother is not too well. Having been involved with design/print for over 40 years I have made the decision to retire from that side of things (I am completely sick of it) and pursue things closer to my heart when I return to Swaziland. Sorry I can't help mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Finishing PhD in Chemistry at UP, funding it + vaping with music.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JB1987

@dwayne19420 I can always assist with some design work if you want, do a lot of freelance work after hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420

JB1987 said:


> @dwayne19420 I can always assist with some design work if you want, do a lot of freelance work after hours


Cool drop me an email and I will send you the file with the sticker kit proofs/vectors we do. dwayne@tags.co.za. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

I'm a "financial manager"/skiwwie who does everything finance related for our company who sells products for the use of AI in cows  been with my firm for 10 and a half years

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Neal

Metal Liz said:


> I'm a "financial manager"/skiwwie who does everything finance related for our company who sells products for the use of AI in cows  been with my firm for 10 and a half years
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Hey @Metal Liz, sounds cool but I am slightly concerned we now have cows with artificial intelligence.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Neal said:


> Hey @Metal Liz, sounds cool but I am slightly concerned we now have cows with artificial intelligence.


Due to artificial insemination

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Neal

Andre said:


> Due to artificial insemination


Thanks for clearing that up @Andre, was thinking the AI would be so they could milk themselves.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Neal said:


> Thanks for clearing that up @Andre, was thinking the AI would be so they could milk themselves.


Nope, AI does that nowadays.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

Neal said:


> Thanks for clearing that up @Andre, was thinking the AI would be so they could milk themselves.


Hope they dont figure out how the milking thing works.
Imagine they start pranking us... *"hey Bessie"* says the one cow to the other *"pee in your milker for jokes"*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

I draw on people

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Artificial insemination @Neal hahaha

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

Effjh said:


>



Sooo. basically a proctologist?
or that okie who dingbats the planes into parking at the airport, but now wearing his off duty weather covering to protect his livelyhood?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Effjh

blujeenz said:


> Sooo. basically a proctologist?
> or that okie who dingbats the planes into parking at the airport, but now wearing his off duty weather covering to protect his livelyhood?


Haha sorry that post was directed at the cow AI discussion. If I see a proctologist with kit like that, I'd run like Forest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Neal

Metal Liz said:


> Artificial insemination @Neal hahaha
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Dear Mrs @Metal Liz, I am noticing from an government department intercepted message from your easyciggsy forum that you are offering the cleverness to the cows. Please could it be made possible to bring 196 members of my parliament to you for same muti. Humble and kind siyabonga to you in advance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lingogrey

Philosophy lecturer for the last five years or so. Before that, musician

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Currently unemployed! , zero vape budget!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Cespian

Michael Hockey said:


> Currently unemployed! , zero vape budget!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Lol thanks brother @Cespian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape

I was an It Manager for Sony, but they have pulled out of the country. 
So now looking for something new. 
Was retrenched a year ago.


----------



## MikeVape

Michael Hockey said:


> Currently unemployed! , zero vape budget!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand what you are going through.


----------



## Metal Liz

Neal said:


> Dear Mrs @Metal Liz, I am noticing from an government department intercepted message from your easyciggsy forum that you are offering the cleverness to the cows. Please could it be made possible to bring 196 members of my parliament to you for same muti. Humble and kind siyabonga to you in advance.


Bwhahaha it can be arranged 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Effjh said:


>


Yup we sell these too but in green super sensitive and orange sensitive hahaha    
And my sister company sells the bull semen haha

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Effjh

Metal Liz said:


> Yup we sell these too but in green super sensitive and orange sensitive hahaha
> *And my sister company sells the bull semen* haha
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Oh my.. I don't envy the harvester one bit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Let's see, I've done a few things.

Regional IT Manager for the Future Group - SA, Zimbabwe & Zambia around 2-3 years
Creative Director at an ad agency - Cactus, Harare around 6 months
Creative Engineer - Graphtec (We Print) (Basically learning how to use really esoteric equipment, and then teaching other people)
Branch Manager - Graphtec (We Print) 4.5 years
Customer Relations Director - Graphtec (We Print)
(Been working for 12 years, this year)

So, Future Group owned Graphtec, Graphtec owned Cactus.

But Future Group was mismanaged and died messily. (stuff got repossessed, people jumping boarders to avoid jail time, insurance fraud in 25 flavours, etc..)

The other shareholders in Graphtec bought out Future Groups cut, just before they went pop.

Graphtec started an ad agency... Called Cactus, but the lady in charge of Cactus, couldn't handle it.

So it died, and was reabsorbed into Graphtec.

Some years later the Zambian contingent of Graphtec was gutted, its name was sold and the guts came back to Zimbabwe.

Most of this happened whilst Zimbabwe went through I think the 4th or 5th worst case of hyper-inflation in human history (89.7 sextillion percent annual inflation), not to mention a fairly mean dose of political nonsense, which still reverberates to this day 

Rest of the stories pretty straight forward

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

dwayne19420 said:


> I am a technical / internal salesman for Tractor and Grader supplies Natal.
> Sell replacement spares for all Caterpillar earthmoving machines.



Is that the CAT994? I have one of those.
I'm a cop, by the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420

zadiac said:


> Is that the CAT994? I have one of those.
> I'm a cop, by the way


Yup correct I can't remember if it's a 994g or f one of the two 


Effjh said:


> Oh my.. I don't envy the harvester one bit.




Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Currently IT Specialist Production Systems for a car manufacturing plant in Durban. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Currently a regional manger for Verimark. Soon to change very excited

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Fascilities manager for vodacom umhlanga in Durban

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

I'm a sysadmin for an Industrial Engineering firm, looking after 90+ servers in southern africa and southern america.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hyphen

Full Time DJ & I throw my own events and attempt finishing music

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Quantity Surveyor checking in...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SunRam

I'm an optometrist owning my own practice at the Pretoria Eye Institute, also own a property speculation company and of course a mixologist! In between I'm a husband and dad to two busy little boys  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang

SunRam said:


> Pretoria Eye Institute




I deal with the hospital on a daily basis


----------



## Soprono

Redeemer said:


> Currently work as a Senior Architectural Technologist for a company in Melrose Arch, with three branches across SA, and projects from here, up in to Africa, and all the way over to Italy and the Seychelles. Mostly focusing on Commercial Architecture, although I have about 10 years of experience in Residential from previous positions. Oh, and my first two years of Draughting was in the Mechanical sector for an Engine Protection company.



WorleyParsons ?


----------



## SunRam

wiesbang said:


> I deal with the hospital on a daily basis


Small world! What do you do for them? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxy

Sales & Marketing manager for a company that manufactures wristbands, lanyards and promotional items

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wiesbang

SunRam said:


> Small world! What do you do for them?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I work for Medscheme. I process hospital claims for the hospitals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian

hyphen said:


> Full Time DJ & I throw my own events and attempt finishing music


Hyphen music FTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mAlice

shaunnadan said:


> project manager in charge of enterprise ICT projects for a municipality



@shaunnadan : I could have guessed that one ;P

By day, Network engineer and Team Lead for Operations team. By night, amateur online gamer. So essentially I spend 8 hours in front of a computer, then spend 1-2 hours in traffic just so I can spend the next 5-7 hours in front of a different computer screen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## shaunnadan

mAlice said:


> @shaunnadan : I could have guessed that one ;P
> 
> By day, Network engineer and Team Lead for Operations team. By night, amateur online gamer. So essentially I spend 8 hours in front of a computer, then spend 1-2 hours in traffic just so I can spend the next 5-7 hours in front of a different computer screen.



lol, how could you guess ?

Solution is to get a gaming laptop and use that for your day job !


----------



## mAlice

shaunnadan said:


> lol, how could you guess ?
> 
> Solution is to get a gaming laptop and use that for your day job !



Your profile picture. And the way you handle things. Not a bad thing, but I have met enough project managers to know one from a mile away 

Gaming Laptop, Oh but I do! I have a Asus ROG G750JZ. The bloody thing weighs like 6.3 Kg's, but damn it, I'll make it work! Needless to say when I sit in CAB and client meetings, I take a smaller one with. Otherwise management looks at me weirdly, and the techies all want to know how quick my SSD writes and what graphics card I have in there!


----------



## shaunnadan

mAlice said:


> Your profile picture. And the way you handle things. Not a bad thing, but I have met enough project managers to know one from a mile away
> 
> Gaming Laptop, Oh but I do! I have a Asus ROG G750JZ. The bloody thing weighs like 6.3 Kg's, but damn it, I'll make it work! Needless to say when I sit in CAB and client meetings, I take a smaller one with. Otherwise management looks at me weirdly, and the techies all want to know how quick my SSD writes and what graphics card I have in there!



ive got the asus vn7 791g with all upgrades and i haul that into all of my meetings !

some meeting i really think i walk in like rambo!

phone, laptop, ipad, android tablet, mifi, voice recorder, wacom sketch tablet, ext drive.


----------



## mAlice

shaunnadan said:


> ive got the asus vn7 791g with all upgrades and i haul that into all of my meetings !
> 
> some meeting i really think i walk in like rambo!
> 
> phone, laptop, ipad, android tablet, mifi, voice recorder, wacom sketch tablet, ext drive.



Very nice laptops those! I know one of our enterprise architects has one, bloody quick for its size. 

As for the Rambo thing, I would actually pay to see that... It sounds quite majestic to see you in your natural habitat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Card

Cinema advertising account manager by day, part time musician by night.

Previously a CRM consultant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen

KimVapeDashian said:


> Hyphen music FTW



Thanks


----------



## BuzzGlo

Application developer for a company that services the financial services sector in a language called Progress. 

Its the language, its the DB. Yes you havent heard of it, nobody has, lolz

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Cespian

BuzzGlo said:


> Application developer for a company that services the financial services sector in a language called Progress.
> 
> Its the language, its the DB. Yes you havent heard of it, nobody has, lolz



There is no curious rating... 

I recently installed Mongo and learnt JSON/BSON in the past month. How is your "Progress" written to work if I may ask? Similar concept to "Mongo" (document) or RDBMS style (or flat files lol)?


----------



## Rob Fisher

BuzzGlo said:


> Application developer for a company that services the financial services sector in a language called Progress.
> 
> Its the language, its the DB. Yes you havent heard of it, nobody has, lolz



I have... I did the DB investigation for the group I was with back in the 90's... the choice was Progress, Oracle and Infomix.


----------



## BuzzGlo

@Cespian 


Cespian said:


> There is no curious rating...
> 
> I recently installed Mongo and learnt JSON/BSON in the past month. How is your "Progress" written to work if I may ask? Similar concept to "Mongo" (document) or RDBMS style (or flat files lol)?



RDBMS

@Rob Fisher 


Rob Fisher said:


> I have... I did the DB investigation for the group I was with back in the 90's... the choice was Progress, Oracle and Infomix.



Suppose thats not that surprising, from what I've heard it was a game changer in the 80's-90's when RDBMS was what big data is in recent years. Its a solid db, very reliable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UrbanLegend

Owner of a little car audio fitment centre in randpark ridge

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## yuganp

BuzzGlo said:


> Application developer for a company that services the financial services sector in a language called Progress.
> 
> Its the language, its the DB. Yes you havent heard of it, nobody has, lolz



Worked for a software development consulting company for a long time. Got exposed to a lot of different db's, languages, etc. I hated the 4gl languages like progress, magic, etc.

Now days mostly work with Java and the JavaScript web frameworks


----------



## jlw777

Was a senior auditor for an auditing firm. Then was financial manager for a heavy industrial machinery company. 

Now I'm self employed, importing and distribution of solar energy equipments for homes and offices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

jlw777 said:


> Was a senior auditor for an auditing firm. Then was financial manager for a heavy industrial machinery company.
> 
> Now I'm self employed, importing and distribution of solar energy equipments for homes and offices.



im curious to ask... has the solar boom died off a bit since the load shedding crisis has slowed down?


----------



## jlw777

shaunnadan said:


> im curious to ask... has the solar boom died off a bit since the load shedding crisis has slowed down?


Most people's solar concept stops at solar geysers. With electricity going up and some part of SA where power are still scarce, we getting more queries.

For example, my show off project is a boarding school which runs purely on solar, before they were paying +- 55000 a month, the system bascially pays it self off. 

Its versatility is unbounded, for example, a 45kw 3 phase inverter can power a quite a few residences. Got people who wants to install and sell power as well.


----------



## Robert Howes



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrenessaM

Stosta said:


> Honours degree in Psychology, work for a wine company doing distribution




Honors in Psychology, now studying bookkeeping. Working at a primary school doing Accounts, administration. far cry from where I was heading.
Never a dull day though. yesterday the boss, PA & I had to bake 200 cupcakes and make icing for kids to decorate for Vday.

but the best part is the silly things the kids say.

Yesterday, two boys got into an argument. the one had enough of the verbal abuse toward him " you are poo, you are a smelly armpit'and the response -" You such a looser, you use your mothers boobs as machine guns." now we sit here (in the office ) going - .game set match. high -five. break yourself with laughter, then go downstairs and reprimand them about how one should not say nasty things to each other and especially moms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PrenessaM

shaunnadan said:


> project manager in charge of enterprise ICT projects for a municipality




yes @shaunnadan finally know what you do for a living. I have been saying IT guy for years.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

PrenessaM said:


> "...you use your mothers boobs as machine guns."



I'm totally going to be using this in the future!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PrenessaM

Stosta said:


> I'm totally going to be using this in the future!




i was ready to give this child a bells or maybe a chocolate milkshake? whatever the PG version is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Stosta said:


> I'm totally going to be using this in the future!



Me too, Im still lol'ing at 800 rounds per min of rapid fire milk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

SAP PI and ABAP Consultant by day and Co-Owner of a Karate School at night.

Edit: Just wanted to add I'm still very Junior in the karate world, my wife on the other hand is a 4th Dan. Before you ask, yes she has kicked me in the face - yes I am scared of her. Even though she is about 10cm shorter than me and weighs two thirds my weight. She is very lethal and I listen to everything she says I must do. *I'm so scared she sees this*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## wiesbang

NewOobY said:


> SAP PI and ABAP Consultant by day and Co-Owner of a Karate School at night.
> 
> Edit: Just wanted to add I'm still very Junior in the karate world, my wife on the other hand is a 4th Dan. Before you ask, yes she has kicked me in the face - yes I am scared of her. Even though she is about 10cm shorter than me and weighs two thirds my weight. She is very lethal and I listen to everything she says I must do. *I'm so scared she sees this*


Your secret is safe with us
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Taking screenshot to post on wife's facebook

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mAlice

Glad im not the only one... im not really scared of my girlfriend but a bit cautious around her and her family. Im not exactly a small bloke, coming in at around 193cm @ 110KG. She is 196cm... her dad used to be an SA boxer @ 198cm and her mom used to be an SA hurdles runner at 201cm

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY

wiesbang said:


> Your secret is safe with us
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Taking screenshot to post on wife's facebook


please don't tonight is kumite night, and I know she will make me her partner. Guys are training for Gauteng trials this weekend - so I have a feeling training is going to be hard tonight.


----------



## wiesbang

mAlice said:


> Glad im not the only one... im not really scared of my girlfriend but a bit cautious around her and her family. Im not exactly a small bloke, coming in at around 193cm @ 110KG. She is 196cm... her dad used to be an SA boxer @ 198cm and her mom used to be an SA hurdles runner at 201cm
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Good lawrd 2.01m is moerse tall

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mAlice

Yip... its at that point where people would stare at her and even at my girlfriend in the shops. Quite funny when they are approached but these two tall girls and asked if they could kindly stop staring.

Needless to say most people nearly shit themselves... xD

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redeemer

Soprono said:


> WorleyParsons ?


dhk Architects (JHB branch)


----------



## WARMACHINE

As little as possible


----------



## GreenyZA

Business Analyst and BI Developer for a Telecoms Company.


----------



## WhatSmoke

Network/Voice engineer @ BCX

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## mAlice

WhatSmoke said:


> Network/Voice engineer @ BCX



What certifications have you done?


----------



## Greyz

WhatSmoke said:


> Network/Voice engineer @ BCX



I used to work for BCX Umhlanga, HP/IBM/Dell Server Administrator/Engineer. Was a great company to work for, too bad they don't pay so well.
Left them and signed up at Toyota and couldnt be happier


----------



## Waine

I was a bus driver, but I quit as I was tired of everyone talking behind my back.... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ShamZ

BUMP!

Lots of new people.

I'm in Pharma

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

but now a professional Vaper!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

During the Day I work at a Engeneering company in the manufacturing industry.
And at night according to my wife I work on her nerves.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Soprono

By Profession: Software Engineer, workin with Python, plenty SQL and Java. Iv got one hell of a love for SQL and it’s capabilities. Currently consulting for a major bank but am perm hired by a company ie I’m a consultant. 

Private Sideline and Night: App Developer and Freelancer for the great world out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

As little as possible these days...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905

Very interesting thread!!!

Im a qualified mechanical fitter,qualified,worked as junior artisan and eventually shift team leader at a steel factory in Mpumalanga until the Russians made it do what the Titanic did.

Moved down to Cape Town to climb into the family business.

I am now a Property Administrator/Ops Manager/Junior Trustee/Office Manager...okay I dont know what I am,I do a bit of everything,but I oversee the utility management of roughly 95(and counting) commercial and residential properties over the Western Cape,as well as installation of electrical and water meters,I also manage the vending to our prepaid clients.

I also enjoy screaming at municipalities on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

I travel the world working on the mines installing and training on fleet and material management software. 

It pays the bills and I get to see the world. I’m currently in Mexico on a silver mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DEVOps System Administrator

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## supermoto

I am a carpenter now.
I was a lorry driver for 16 years , the last 8 of them driving wide and long abnormal loads. But I trained as a carpenter before I moved to SA as I wasn't wanting to be away from home every night.
Now I have a steady steam of work doing something that I find satisfying

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

Ive been working in the Telecomunications Industry (GSM, VOIP) for the last 15 year. 

Currently : Customer Networks Engineer

Handle all network faults which our regional offices and clients escalate and work directly with the Mobile operators to resolve the failres from Quality of service, Routing failures, Equipment issues etc.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cobrali

Used to work as AP Finance Lead but now an english teacher in China getting half of what i used to earn..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Rent a husband

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Pho3niX90

During the day, a Business intelligence developer, and entrepreneur.
At night: batman!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> Used to work as AP Finance Lead but now an english teacher in China getting half of what i used to earn..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Hey @Cobrali
Didn't know you had moved to China!
Wow.
wishing you well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

You guys know those enriched uranium pellets used in nuclear power stations? Well I use the electricity they generate.

Industrial Engineering, the art of solving problems after creating them. The truth is my job is top secret. So secret even I don't know what I'm doing.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Hey @Cobrali
> Didn't know you had moved to China!
> Wow.
> wiwhing you well


Haha..thanks @Silver ! I moved here cause of the girlfriend but currently in HK for chinese new years visiting family. Sad thing is that nicotine is banned here so my nic cracings are huge and i can't wait to get back to China so i can use nic juice!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

Cobrali said:


> Used to work as AP Finance Lead but now an english teacher in China getting half of what i used to earn..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



That's a great experience which will be with you forever @Cobrali. I taught English at universities in China for 6 years and it's a time of my life which I will never forget. Which city are you in?

I then moved to Oman (Middle East) and that too was an enriching experience - and much better money, might I add!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Hooked said:


> That's a great experience which will be with you forever @Cobrali. I taught English at universities in China for 6 years and it's a time of my life which I will never forget. Which city are you in?
> 
> I then moved to Oman (Middle East) and that too was an enriching experience - and much better money, might I add!


I am based in Shenzhen. And yeah it is enriching but working at EF wasn't. Luckily i am going to Wall Street English and i am looking forward to it as it was my first choice but EF calls quickly..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

Oh my word, I've done various things in my life and I'm all for changing occupations. That's why it fascinates me to learn about mixologists who had other jobs in their past lives, such as @Oupa.

Better to change than to stagnate.

- Events Co-ordinator in the hotel business for many years (Windhoek and Joburg)
- Temping
- Medical Writer (collating the data and writing research reports, when clinical trials have ended, for international pharma )
- English teacher at universities in China (6 years)
- Supervisor in English Dept. of a college in Oman, Middle East (5 years), which entailed:
In charge of 25 - 28 teachers and approx 700 students (Entry level)
Compiling curriculum (as per government specs)
Compiling assignments and exams

- Proof-reading of theses and other material while in China and Oman

I'm now happily retired (and re-tired!!) just like @Rob Fisher , but I still do proof-reading for China and Oman.

However, I mainly

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## JurgensSt

I'm the jack at the office.

This week so far I've been tech (hardware/software/phone) support, Project Manager, VIP support and I'm busy designing the new office

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Business Analyst and Digital/Social Media manager at a BidVest division.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oupa

Hooked said:


> Oh my word, I've done various things in my life and I'm all for changing occupations. That's why it fascinates me to learn about mixologists who had other jobs in their past lives, such as @Oupa.
> 
> Better to change than to stagnate.
> 
> - Events Co-ordinator in the hotel business for many years (Windhoek and Joburg)
> - Temping
> - Medical Writer (collating the data and writing research reports, when clinical trials have ended, for international pharma )
> - English teacher at universities in China (6 years)
> - Supervisor in English Dept. of a college in Oman, Middle East (5 years), which entailed:
> In charge of 25 - 28 teachers and approx 700 students (Entry level)
> Compiling curriculum (as per government specs)
> Compiling assignments and exams
> 
> - Proof-reading of theses and other material while in China and Oman
> 
> I'm now happily retired (and re-tired!!) just like @Rob Fisher , but I still do proof-reading for China and Oman.
> 
> However, I mainly
> 
> View attachment 157200



Very interesting indeed!

I studied Civil Engineering for 1.5 years at Cape Tech and then changed courses to Information Technology.

After my studies I worked for Dimension Data for 2 years and later for a new IT start-up called Advocate Solutions for 5 years.

Then I got a position in the IT department of KPMG and after 2 years there I got the IT Manager position. Headed up KPMG IT in Cape Town for about 7 years.

The rest is history as they say... a mixologist now for more than 7 years. Full time for the past 3 years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Cobrali said:


> I am based in Shenzhen. And yeah it is enriching but working at EF wasn't. Luckily i am going to Wall Street English and i am looking forward to it as it was my first choice but EF calls quickly..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



@Cobrali I've never worked for a private English school (apart from moonlighting) but from what I've heard they work you to the bone. One is best off at any of the universities.


----------



## Hooked

Oupa said:


> Very interesting indeed!
> 
> I studied Civil Engineering for 1.5 years at Cape Tech and then changed courses to Information Technology.
> 
> After my studies I worked for Dimension Data for 2 years and later for a new IT start-up called Advocate Solutions for 5 years.
> 
> Then I got a position in the IT department of KPMG and after 2 years there I got the IT Manager position. Headed up KPMG IT in Cape Town for about 7 years.
> 
> The rest is history as they say... a mixologist now for more than 7 years. Full time for the past 3 years.



@Oupa Your path through life has been fascinating: from Civil Engineering to Juice Engineering, not to mention IT in between!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Gadgetboy said:


> I travel the world working on the mines installing and training on fleet and material management software.
> 
> It pays the bills and I get to see the world. I’m currently in Mexico on a silver mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Gadgetboy WOW how interesting!


----------



## Hooked

supermoto said:


> I am a carpenter now.
> I was a lorry driver for 16 years , the last 8 of them driving wide and long abnormal loads. But I trained as a carpenter before I moved to SA as I wasn't wanting to be away from home every night.
> Now I have a steady steam of work doing something that I find satisfying



Where is/was your home country @supermoto?


----------



## Gadgetboy

Hooked said:


> @Gadgetboy WOW how interesting!



Pretty much. I love experiencing different cultures and in Mexico it is truly amazing. Forget all the bad things people say about this country. It is filled with ancient museums and heritage.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

Hooked said:


> @Cobrali I've never worked for a private English school (apart from moonlighting) but from what I've heard they work you to the bone. One is best off at any of the universities.


If that was a choice then i would gladly do it but unfortunately it seems like most of the universities and high schools need a white monkey rather than someone who looks like one of them. Sigh..it is more about looks where a level 4 TEFL white person is first choice over my Level 5 TEFL with distinction. But i make do with what i can. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

Jp1905 said:


> Very interesting thread!!!
> 
> Im a qualified mechanical fitter,qualified,worked as junior artisan and eventually shift team leader at a steel factory in Mpumalanga until the Russians made it do what the Titanic did.
> 
> Moved down to Cape Town to climb into the family business.
> 
> I am now a Property Administrator/Ops Manager/Junior Trustee/Office Manager...okay I dont know what I am,I do a bit of everything,but I oversee the utility management of roughly 95(and counting) commercial and residential properties over the Western Cape,as well as installation of electrical and water meters,I also manage the vending to our prepaid clients.
> 
> I also enjoy screaming at municipalities on a regular basis.



@Jp1905 My residential property is in dire need of a utilities manager - mainly 4-legged utilities!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Cobrali said:


> If that was a choice then i would gladly do it but unfortunately it seems like most of the universities and high schools need a white monkey rather than someone who looks like one of them. Sigh..it is more about looks where a level 4 TEFL white person is first choice over my Level 5 TEFL with distinction. But i make do with what i can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



I think it has more to do with qualifications. Unless you have a university degree (in any field, not necessarily in English or Linguistics) a university won't accept you. TEFL certificates unfortunately won't get you into the varsities.


----------



## Darius1332

Hooked said:


> I think it has more to do with qualifications. Unless you have a university degree (in any field, not necessarily in English or Linguistics) a university won't accept you. TEFL certificates unfortunately won't get you into the varsities.



Appearances seem to be playing much more important a role in China currently, not sure how long this is so but my GF's Chinese family complain about it a lot.There also seems to be a huge problem with buying your place at a university so if you can't afford it you might as well forget it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Hooked said:


> I think it has more to do with qualifications. Unless you have a university degree (in any field, not necessarily in English or Linguistics) a university won't accept you. TEFL certificates unfortunately won't get you into the varsities.


Nope..i have a university degree and i have spoken to a few agents. They need white monkeys..thats why there are so many western europeans here now on illegitmate visa's as was the case with the others held by chinese customs for a month. Brought to China to teach english on supervisor visa's etc.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Darius1332 said:


> Appearances seem to be playing much more important a role in China currently, not sure how long this is so but my GF's Chinese family complain about it a lot.There also seems to be a huge problem with buying your place at a university so if you can't afford it you might as well forget it.


Agree..the chinese mindset is that if he isn't white or black then he speaks poor english and if he is Chinese then his english must be the worst! I've had parents come in and ask if i really was a teacher cause i look local. Then i was requested to not speak chinese in the office so as to have the parents perceive that i was definitely a foreigner.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto

Hooked said:


> Where is/was your home country @supermoto?


I'm from the UK.
Been here for thirteen years now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

I'm a meat technician,ok I'm lying I just work in a butcher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Slick said:


> I'm a meat technician,ok I'm lying I just work in a butcher



@Slick Ah! You're a cut above the rest! 

If I worked in a butcher I'd eat all the stock, because I love raw meat lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Darius1332 said:


> Appearances seem to be playing much more important a role in China currently, not sure how long this is so but my GF's Chinese family complain about it a lot.There also seems to be a huge problem with buying your place at a university so if you can't afford it you might as well forget it.



@Darius1332 When I was there it wasn't a case of buying your place at varsity - it was a case of working hard at high school, so that your marks were good enough to get into one of the *good *universities. Seems like that has changed then. 

If a student can buy their place at varsity, it's quite concerning. It means that only the rich kids will get into the good varsities, irrespective of their academic ability. And of course if they could buy their way in, they could also buy their results! Corruption reigns supreme.

It infuriates me though. There could be a kid who with enormous potential which will never be realised, just because his family doesn't have money. Really, really sad.


----------



## Hooked

Cobrali said:


> Nope..i have a university degree and i have spoken to a few agents. They need white monkeys..thats why there are so many western europeans here now on illegitmate visa's as was the case with the others held by chinese customs for a month. Brought to China to teach english on supervisor visa's etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



@Cobrali Yes I read about lao wai (foreigners) being held because of visa problems. If one has never worked there legitimately, one wouldn't know the system so they can't be blamed for believing that all was fine before they left their home countries. I can't imagine anything worse than to be held there, not knowing if or when you're going to be released. It must be scary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

supermoto said:


> I'm from the UK.
> Been here for thirteen years now



@supermoto The UK is far ahead of us in terms of acceptance of vaping. A friend of mine went over a few months ago to visit her son who was ill in hospital and she told me that vaping was permitted in the wards. The day that happens here I'll eat my mod!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Gadgetboy said:


> Pretty much. I love experiencing different cultures and in Mexico it is truly amazing. Forget all the bad things people say about this country. It is filled with ancient museums and heritage.
> View attachment 157234
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's the food which I would like to experience. My dream is to go on a world-wide food tour, eating the food of hundreds of countries. Not fancy food in fancy restaurants - just the everyday food which people make at home, or street-food (which is so often the best!) Dream on ...


----------



## Cobrali

Hooked said:


> @Cobrali Yes I read about lao wai (foreigners) being held because of visa problems. If one has never worked there legitimately, one wouldn't know the system so they can't be blamed for believing that all was fine before they left their home countries. I can't imagine anything worse than to be held there, not knowing if or when you're going to be released. It must be scary.


True but these days with technology you can google anything online and get the info you need but it seems like people these says don't "google it". Otherwise they would have found all the information they needed from previous and current teachers in China. Even youtube has info telling you which institutions are legit.

And it is scary being in a detention center. You just disappear for at least a month and no one can contact you or find out where you are. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> True but these days with technology you can google anything online and get the info you need but it seems like people these says don't "google it". Otherwise they would have found all the information they needed from previous and current teachers in China. Even youtube has info telling you which institutions are legit.
> 
> And it is scary being in a detention center. You just disappear for at least a month and no one can contact you or find out where you are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


A month with no cell phone reception or calls? Sounds like a holiday to me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> A month with no cell phone reception or calls? Sounds like a holiday to me!


Haha..who knows what else goes on in there..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> Haha..who knows what else goes on in there..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I may just like it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Befokski

Ironically I studied Sound Engineering and Music, because I never wanted to sit and die in front of a desk...

I'm a BI Developer, which sits at a desk for 12 hours a day...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_N8th

View attachment 157390
Free Lance Photographer / Vape Shop Manager

(Pic for attention from one of my latest shoots)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Silver said:


> Hey @Cobrali
> Didn't know you had moved to China!
> Wow.
> wiwhing you well


International vaper medal on its way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Im a professional alcoholic.
Took me years to master

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im a professional alcoholic.
> Took me years to master



did you qualify at the Charles Glass academy ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I make custom furniture with my nephew.

We turn this ...




Into this...




or this .... 





or this ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I make custom furniture with my nephew.
> 
> We turn this ...
> 
> View attachment 157484
> 
> 
> Into this...
> 
> View attachment 157485
> 
> 
> or this ....
> 
> View attachment 157486
> 
> 
> 
> or this ...
> 
> View attachment 157487



Oh WOW! Love that! Beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I make custom furniture with my nephew.
> 
> We turn this ...
> 
> View attachment 157484
> 
> 
> Into this...
> 
> View attachment 157485
> 
> 
> or this ....
> 
> View attachment 157486
> 
> 
> 
> or this ...
> 
> View attachment 157487



Awesome !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I make custom furniture with my nephew.
> 
> We turn this ...
> 
> View attachment 157484
> 
> 
> Into this...
> 
> View attachment 157485
> 
> 
> or this ....
> 
> View attachment 157486
> 
> 
> 
> or this ...
> 
> View attachment 157487



WOW! That's absolutely stunning @Puff the Magic Dragon! How skilled and creative you are!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I studied Computer Programming (MCSD C#)
then proceeded to not code a day of my life, lol. Went into Support and training for GE South Africa, then went into IT Ops management also for GE, then SWAMBO got a viciously k@k idea to move to Louis Trichardt in Limpopo, did some IT work, then some Logistics work, then tried and failed miserably to have my own carpentry Business (just not enough people in Louis Trichardt, less people in the entire town than half the occupation of a single PTA suburb. Now Working as a fleet manager for a Brick Making company, and i'm not enjoying it at all, but it pays most of the bills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki

Bookkeeper since 1997. Payroll guru since 2003. Started doing websites in 2010 on and off. Started doing it as a side line business in 2015 and still going strong. 

Work remotely for the company I used to work for in JHB from Saldanha. Loving it although it can be stressful at times as well. But I can sit in my pj's the whole day and I don't have to wait for tea time to vape

Reactions: Like 4


----------

